

Computing Fibonacci in RethinkDB - coffeemug
http://rethinkdb.com/blog/fib/

======
mfenniak
Slava, why "r.table('fib').orderBy('id').nth(x.sub(1))"? It looks like
"r.table('fib').get(x.sub(1))" would be the same behavior but more efficient,
using a primary-key lookup rather than retrieving the entire table and
ordering by it.

What am I missing? :-)

~~~
coffeemug
You're absolutely right. (I think what you're missing is that I wrote this at
4am, I'll see if I can write up better solutions soon :))

~~~
mfenniak
Woohoo, I out RethinkDB'd RethinkDB! :-D

Aside from that detail, this is a cool post. I like seeing the power of ReQL.

~~~
coffeemug
Also, instead of typing the array manually, I could have just used python's
`range` operator. I'll fix that too.

